# 01/25/2017 sav



## Riplukelee (Jan 25, 2017)

Forecast 1 foot seas? Little closer to 2-3 early and maybe slipping down to 1-2 around 10am. Anyway, grabbed 400 fiddlers and headed towards KC but decided to stick at SAV due to the bumpy ride. Had some trouble getting anchored over the structure but put a few fish in the boat. Buddy boat showed up late and we moved to another barge. Set the marker but couldn't get back down on it. Gave up and anchored off a little bit ... buddy boat dropped right down on the marker and hit the honey hole. We ended up with 5 Drum and 2 sheepshead. Buddy boat 18 convicts and 2 Drum. Bsbs everywhere. A couple 12.5"ers but no keepers.


----------



## SGACOUNTRYBOY (Jan 26, 2017)

Nice!!!


----------



## shallowminded (Jan 26, 2017)

You guys are having some serious fish fries lately.


----------



## Angel Eyes (Jan 27, 2017)

Going sheepshead fishing Saturday for first time. Where can you buy fiddler crabs?


----------



## shallowminded (Jan 27, 2017)

What area? I know Rayburn at Yellow Bluff in Midway usually has them.

Here is an older thread that has a few suggestions in the Savannah area.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=889059&highlight=fiddlers


----------



## Angel Eyes (Jan 27, 2017)

Thanks. Going to cat buoy.


----------



## sea trout (Jan 27, 2017)

Awesome job guys!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

